# scraping class scheduled for may in Kalamazoo Mi



## toag (Feb 7, 2014)

There is a host for a scraping class in lovely Kalamazoo (I think is lovely... at least its not lansing!)
I think there are 5+ seats available, PM me or post below if you have interest.


----------



## Senna (Feb 7, 2014)

If this is as close to MN as these scraping classes get I'm very interested.
I've been wanting to take the Manitowoc to Ludington ferry across Lake Michigan for a long time and this would be a good time to try it out.
I don't care how much cheaper it would be to drive there through Chicago but I absolutely detest all of the toll roads around Chicago and will avoid them at all cost.
More info when you get it please.


----------



## toag (Feb 7, 2014)

I looked up Hermantown... egad man!  you're so far north you might be in Canada.  i'd check it oot, eh?
all joking aside,

The time frame is set up for May 16-18 tentatively.  Jim Twaites of Hickory Engineering is hosting the class, Richard King is instructing.  it is a three day event, and we are looking for more.

However Senna, you are close to Richard's business is in Cottage Grove, MN.  As much as i'd like to have you come to Kalamazoo, you should contact him to see if he has classes there.  , The schedule and location of Richards classes are sporadic .  He usually has to get a host with enough room for the class, and then needs 8 or so people to fill the class, which is why i am posting here.  I will probably get a hotel for the 2 nights (maybe three, i heard these classes are "labor intensive"),  and am not too proud that i cant share a room if anyone wants to cut travel expenses


----------



## Senna (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks toag.

Richard doesn't have any classes scheduled in MN right now. At least he didn't the last time I talked with him.

Maybe I'll take the week off and travel down to Euclid to visit HGR and Yoder Machinery while I'm at it.


----------



## toag (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey, no stealing our iron!


----------



## Senna (Feb 7, 2014)

toag said:


> Hey, no stealing our iron!



You guys are awash with cool old machines. From the sound of it our Texas friends could handle a semi load or two of machinery.

Wonder what they charge for a truck and a big trailer on the ferry?


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 7, 2014)

Senna said:


> From the sound of it our Texas friends could handle a semi load or two of machinery....




Ken,

I have bought a couple grinders and bunches of tooling from HGR, which was all shipped down here on motor freight.  It costs more for shipping than what I paid for the stuff I've bought.  But I will say, by the time I cleaned up the grinders and made minor repairs, including making new cross feed screws for both machines, they turned out to be nice grinders!  Amazing what many years of grinding grit and oil does to cross feed screws.

But buying from them is almost like a crap shoot, you don't know if its going to be good or turn out bad since I'm not close enough to go see it in person.  Been lucky so far.  They have been good providing more pictures when requested that from those they normally post, just takes a day or two to get them.

The pickings down in this part of the country are pretty slim right now.  Any machinery that can make chips is running making money!  Most result of the oilfield boom down here.


----------



## Senna (Feb 7, 2014)

4gsr said:


> Ken,
> 
> I have bought a couple grinders and bunches of tooling from HGR, which was all shipped down here on motor freight.  It costs more for shipping than what I paid for the stuff I've bought.  But I will say, by the time I cleaned up the grinders and made minor repairs, including making new cross feed screws for both machines, they turned out to be nice grinders!  Amazing what many years of grinding grit and oil does to cross feed screws.
> 
> ...



I look at HGR like I look at online auctions. The price paid is low enough to take the risk that the machine is worn out.
At least HGR prices their stuff low because most of the other machinery dealers price the same stuff with a lousy paint job much higher.
I appreciate getting machinery that still displays all of the "character" acquired over a long and useful life. I feel as though they aren't trying to hide something with a bit of lipstick!


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 7, 2014)

Senna said:


> ..... I feel as though they aren't trying to hide something with a bit of lipstick!



You got that right!

Some of the stuff offered is very obvious worn out, mis-used, abused, and put out to pasture.  But like you said, under a lot of the grease, dirt, and grime, can be a gem of a machine.

I've been wondering about some of the welders they have listed if they are ok or if they are "basket cases"?


----------



## Senna (Feb 7, 2014)

My B&S 13 convinced me that looks alone don't tell the tale.
The 13 was painted by a blind clown and looks awful but the ways are perfect, the spindle tight, and everything works as it should. Not to mention the fact that it's accurate as heck.
New paint on old machinery gives me pause.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 9, 2014)

Having attended a couple of Richard King's scraping classes in the San Francisco Bay Area, I heartily reccomend his classes to all interested in aquiring scraping skills; I miss his participation in this forum.


----------



## markknx (Feb 9, 2014)

Intrested but work is slow so money could hinder me would love to learn scraping though. how soon do you need an answer?

- - - Updated - - -

The zoo is as close as it will ever get to me.


----------



## toag (Feb 9, 2014)

I think april is the latest, but I will send you richards email and he can send him a message


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 9, 2014)

I am doing my intermittent check-in at HM and caught this thread.
As of a month ago Richard King told me he was planning on a scraping class at his home shop this summer.
I told him I am in!

Senna, 
I've been casually watching both Hoff and HGR.
I can't really jump on anything until Spring Semester is over.
However, I am hoping for a trip to HGR for a surface grinder and a Cincy Toolmaster parts donor.
I have hopes of making this a quick trip with a sincere hope that I could talk Toag into a shop tour. As my wife and I missed him last summer.
If you were interested in joining me I would enjoy that. 
I would also like to invite Dave Smith (Rochester). He is a great guy with a great perspective on life. 
I imagine this would make a great trio of conversation enroute.

My new/used factory rebuilt trailer is now legal at 12,000 GVW.
My truck is rated for that, it should be a safe and reliable ride.
I'd enjoy sharing part of the payload with you.

My checking in here is sadly infrequent.

Daryl
MN


----------



## toag (Feb 9, 2014)

I think april is the latest, but I will send you richards email and he can send him a message he can give you a better date


----------



## Barnesrickw (Feb 10, 2014)

May have to drive down from the Skee if seats are available.


----------



## Dresden (Feb 26, 2014)

I have known Dick King for 30 years or so, he is an excellent instructor.


----------

